# Hells Kitchen



## panini

Well this idiot is at it again. Going to slam the industry again with his atrocious behavior.
I don't give a hoot about this Jerks cooking skills. Hit me,I drop like a bag of potatoes an slap an assault suit against you and you'll be washing my dishes for a long time while I laugh at you in my neck brace. Throw food at me and get thrown a blanket party next time you walk on the property.
If TV is not making a mockery of our profession then there is these idiots who give it a bad name.
This SOB need to be in therapy not supervising. Praise this guys talent for cooking but be a fool to praise him as a person.
pan


----------



## cakerookie

Never seen this guy Pan supposedly he is one of Britians top chefs. Went to the bookstore today and saw a book by him but did'nt buy it. Got to be something to it though for it to ruffle your feathers. Not crazy about a show that is formatted on military basic training I did mine and do not want to do it agian. Calm down Pan your blood pressure is rising!


----------



## crazytatt

As callus and rude as he is, the show is like a bad accident...I want to see it, just not sure if I should. 

It's hard to believe that hot heads like that don't get shot prior to become all "supa star"!


----------



## greasechef

I really like the show, and that's the ONLY reality TV that I'll watch.

We have all seen hopelessly inept people somehow get hired to work in restaurants. Also being in the biz for as long as most of us here have, you do get the sense that you could blow the doors off of the other contestants and at the very least make it to the finals, if not win hands down.

I am used to doing 100 hour weeks, behind the line 90% of the time, and on my butt 2% of the time. So seeing the ****'s kitchen contestants moan and groan when they need to wake up at 4AM after a midnight finish also makes me feel pretty good about myself.

I am unemployed right now and evaluating what the **** I am doing with my career. I just sent FOX an email to see how I'd make it into season 3. Fat chance, but it only costs an email to find out.

Wish me luck, I won't pare a steak with a pear like they did in season one.


----------



## nentony

I got halfway through an episode a year or so ago and turned it off, pissed. That guy is a butthead.

Tony


----------



## panini

Tony,
He's an umbelivable culinarian. The problem is he can't overcome his emotional problems. He demeans people, treats them like poop. It's overlooked as competetive. The true reason is that he can't stand to be criticized, he has this ungodly fear that someone won't think he is good, so he takes all that tension out on others. He need a shrink!!!! 2 or three sessions a week will make him the best Chef ever known. I'm not speaking of television antics either.
pan


----------



## andrew563

I will agree that the guy is rude, overbearing, and full of himself. But I like the show. I am really looking forward to it. I would rather watch Ramseys television inspired tantrums, than another Dateline special about online predators or another episdoe of S.V.U. about child pornographers. At least Ramsey is a escape from the the ugly reality of this world.


----------



## nentony

Well Panini, the episode I was watching he took a plate of food and mashed it into the cooks chest, all the while screaming insults. It would take a brave man to try that in most kitchens I've been in. Screaming maybe, but food on the chest and all hells breaking loose. He's a good culinarian, O.K. Terrell Owens is a good wide reciever. (and Panini, he's Dallas' problem now) but I don't care much for adults throwing tantrums.

Tony


----------



## panini

Tony,
I'm not turning from my first post. I am in nooo way a ramsey fan. I think he makes a mockery of our profession. He gives the industry an us a bad name.
I'm sure you know what a blanket party is, so I agree on that point.
Has T had problems off the field? If he has, we're in trouble. If it's just field problems, we will be a superstar here. Fans, players and management don't let it happen.


----------



## cakerookie

You know I have never seen this program but from what I am reading I won't either. Pan TO might make a good addition to Dallas if he and Bledsoe can hook up and get on the same page.

Best Regards Cakerookie...


----------



## chrose

I worked with a couple of PAtrick Ramsey types. Outside of the kitchen they can be as nice as anyone you'll ever be, when they are in the kitchen they turn into Dr. Jekyll. It's part show, part gorilla like chest thumping and it's part ingrained training at a young age. It's very European too I might add, it's kind of like being in a fraternity. You get beaten and then you beat. Is it acceptable, **** no, does it really happen? **** yes. I think if the "people" that put these shows on the air actually had to spend time in a situation (doesn't have to be a kitchen, could be an office setting somewhere) with someone like Ramsey and it was actually their job and career on the line as opposed to a TV show prize on the line, maybe they wouldn't be so quick to make light off his antics. I agree wholeheartedly with Pan, but likely I will watch it because it brings back memories :crazy:


----------



## panini

Chrose,
you're absolutely right. It is sort of a tradition. I was called an kjhhhl;jhh American moron 20 - 30 time a shift under Euros. I had copper pots, all sorts of stuff thrown at me.
Once I was finished sponging all the knowlege from them, I have spent the rest of me career over here trying not to be anything like that. We're a little older, so we can remember the open door policy for European Chefs. The seemed to be worse here, then over there. It may be tradition and sort of the norm over there, but it is still totally unacceptable and certainly not PC.
The worst year in this profession was my first Chef job, and I acted like an idiot, not as bad. Was taken out to a bar and was told by the old timers, change or leave. Haven't had an idiot day since.


----------



## nentony

Hey Panini, I just went back a reread your first post. We're on the same page. That guy just bugs me.

Tony


----------



## culinarymd

Being an Army cook, I never treated my cooks with nothing but respect. If they got out of line I took them aside and counseled them. Cakerookie KNOWS that this guy would have had a blanket party a long time ago. Blanket parties seem to induce radical behaviour changes.


----------



## free rider

I like the show, but I don't like the focus on the drama and the yelling. He had, last season, a show where he gave a challenge to create a meal with some ingredients that were set. The participants all had the same stuff and they had to use everything they were given. I thought it an interesting challenge, but they didn't show the thought process of the participants and what they did to meet the challenge. Instead, they focused on the final taste and the reaction. 

PBS did a similar show with a similar but less catchy name that focused on the talent of the participants. In that show, they all went to a local market somewhere to buy their ingredients. Then they were rated on the quality of what they came up with. There was a good bit of instruction to the participants that was shown in the show. The ones who listened to the instructions... use local ingredients, for example... did better.


----------



## chrose

And therein lies a major difference between PBS and Network tv. Sad but true.


----------



## free rider

And I just remember the name of the show... Cooking Under Fire.

http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/cookingunderfire/


----------



## cakerookie

Anyone having been in the military knows about blanket parties and they are no fun if you are on the receiveing end. And Doc your right they do seem to induce radical behaviour changes and most people don't care to experience them twice.They have this word in the military called "Tact" and Doc knows what it means. This guy from what I have read so far has about as much of it has Godzilla had mercy on Tokyo which was very little. There is a right way and a wrong way to rake someone over the coals so to speak. If you want to destroy a persons moral and make them feel small jumping on them and yelling at them in front of their peers is no way to handle the situation. Just an opinion I am done now...

Best Regards Cakerookie...aka Rook


----------



## panini

Excuse me my young oooah's.
This is my blanket party!!!
OOOHRAH!


----------



## nentony

you go man, I'll bring a skillet:lol: 

Tony


----------



## kuan

This guy has skills, but so do a ton of other chefs. I love his menus, but I also know at least a dozen chefs who can execute just as well.


----------



## jaundiego

Can anyone who cooks proffessionally possibly own a positive view about these TV programs??? I think they are all horrible and no where near real. They don't come anywhere near close of showing the public what being a cook is really like. And the attitudes?, I think all the dialougue is scripted and over-drama-tized. But, at the end of the day, I go home and have a few beers and don't worry so much about what silly American TV is saying to us. Who really cares in the end, except Pannini? Maybe some jealousy issue there. Yo, Pannini, man, relax and just do your thing. It's not like you have to personally answer to the inquisitive public for all of us. Relax, guey.

-Jaun


----------



## panini

Sir,
Part of my thing is to welcome many individuals into this profession. As part of that I am greatly opposed to anything thats Mocks or makes this industry look bad. It's quite obvious I'm not speaking for you. I'm speaking for those those who want to see this antiquated industry move into the 20 th century.
We let media trash what we do and there will be no equality in the jobs we do. This industry needs passionate young SMART people to enter, to make that movement sucessful. Losing one passionate chef over some rediculous antics of a person with a huge anger management problem is a sin.
Juan,
Unfortunately their are many people like this in the industry, why? because we let it happen. Most of the people who post to this thread are culinarians. They understand the reasons for low pay and so forth.
This is a public forum and I have the right to speak out with reason as you have done.
Jealousy? hardly. guy couldn't wash pots in my kitchen.
I'll relax when a line cook with 12 yrs experience make an equal salary.
Panini
I just tried to justify myself to someone who can't get my name right


----------



## chrose

JD, 1) I'm quite sure where you come from and other parts of the world there is equally ridiculous TV, not to mention this idiot is from another country. We don't "worry" what "silly american tv" is saying to us. We worry about individual shows.
2) You have 4 posts so far which makes you new, chances are you then have missed the hundreds and hundreds of posts in the past (that are still available for viewing) that have gone off on not only this show, but many other idiotic shows that put the food industry in a bad light or give false impressions of what we do. Many, many people feel the same way Panini does, and they have said so. You mock him for disliking it and being vocal about it, but then you complain about how bad they are, and how bad they show your profession but then all you do is sit back with a beer and show your self proclaimed superiority by commenting how bad they are but you're above it because you can relax with a beer. So you are really just contradicting yourself, and using Pan's comment as a jumping point, to make a circular point that really makes no sense at all if you think about it.
So my unsolicited advice would be to sit back with your beer, make intelligent comments when you can, and don't try to impress us with your superiority by making unnecessary comments pointed at other board members.
In your own words; "Relax, guey."


----------



## jaundiego

Hey man, sorry about the extra "N". I did not mean to offend your very delicate constitution, my friend. You just came off sounding like you were ranting, dude, and you didn't really make much of a point. So what do you mean you'll "...relax when a line cook with 12 yrs experience make an equal salary"? That seemed to be out of context, but I'm curious now. Was that a dig toward labor from South of the boarder?

-Jaun


----------



## jaundiego

"I'm quite sure where you come from...", What are you saying dude? Where is it that you think I come from? Sheesh! This country just exudes prejduicial BS, man. I have Latino ansestry and I am an American citizen AND, I happen to be a very valuble cook to my employer. Where do you get off cornering me like that? Chinga tae, guey! You are full of many words that make you sound like you think you are more important than others. Oh, I only have "four posts...", so I can't speak my mind, but I have deal with semi racial directed garbage? Whatever, dude. You stereotype me, I do the same to you...I'm thinking, lazy white dude that get's paid more than me because maybe he went to some fancy school, but I could cook him under the table in a heartbeat. Am I in your hood now, bro?

Relax, 
-Jaun


----------



## nentony

Juan, this is coming from another latino. You showed up, insulted several people, irritated many others (me included) and then claimed to be a victim. All in 7 posts. Take you own advice, relax.

Tony


----------



## panini

We can probably end this thread now. This is not a rant. I received a PM expressing that I was prejudice against Latinos.:lol: We are not obviously reading the posts with interests. I don't want to defend members anymore. Lets just read fully and try to understand before jumping to conclusions and making a rediculous observations without meritt.
We can all watch Hells Kitchen and have our thoughts. This should not really turn into a Juan thread. I'm sure there are other threads that will do that.
Peach dudes


----------



## chrose

Jaun,
This is an easy one. Relax, have a beer, and I'll tell you that "where I come from" is not where you think! First off, perhaps I made a mistake in where you were born, but you have a latino name, and you made a reference to Mexico in a post so I inferred, perhaps incorrectly that you were from Mexico. If you have "latino ancestry" that means that somewhere down the line your family came from a Latino country. If you were Pierre, and you made a reference to Paris, I might have assumed that you were french. Now *You* were the one who mentioned "American tv". How could that be construed as anything less than that you were from another country and felt superior that where you come from they don't have such "silliness". I simply called you out on the american tv phrase. There is certainly crappy american tv, as I know there is crappy Mexican tv, and french, and russian and don't even get started on japanese tv! So don't try to play the racist card with me it won't work. I also never made any reference to your value in the kitchen or anywhere else. I'm sure you are quite valuable. I have worked with many people from all over the world and good workers are very valuable no matter where you are from. I have worked with some amazing people from Poland, Laos, Guatemala, etc. your attitude, not ancestry make you a value or a liability.

As far as you only having 4 posts; once upon a time we all only had 4 posts also. I never said you couldn't speak your mind, what I said was that since you only had 4 posts you were new and obviously unaware that this particular conversation and many other similar ones have had pages of discussion, and that if you had looked around you would have seen these posts and realized that Panini was not the only one who felt passionate about some of the garbage that is on tv. But for some reason you chose to single out a member that spoke his mind and make semi rude comments. That was uncalled for, so I chose to let you know.

Now once again, I made no racial comments. I made no sterotyping of you. You chose to make these up as issues. I would love to see you hang around for many years and keep posting. I have nothing against you in any way, shape or form. But don't try and play the predjudice or racist card here because you don't like getting called out. That's all, no big deal. It's over, let's all have a beer, and if we ever get together I would gladly, in a friendly way, see who could really cook the other under a table.:smoking:


----------



## free rider

Jaun (I assume it is pronounced as John and not Juan due to the spelling),

I am quite sure that if you put the above language into English, the moderators would see that you have violated the ToS here. I suggest you not use such profanity in the future.


----------



## panini

Juan,
It's sometimes hard to read objectively. There is nothing personal here. I accept your appology and we'll move on.
Panini


----------



## andrew563

Glad we moved on, myself, I liked the first season of Hells Kitchen. I am looking forward to the second.


----------



## jaundiego

Free rider,
Yeah man. I know what I said. For what it's worth, I'll refrain from using "offensive" language in English and Spainish. And also, Freerider, you are not my mama, so how about no more "spankings".

Yes, Jaun is the English "John", but I prefer Jaun. Are you asking that I call myself "John" so all the Americanos know how to pronounce my name? Here is the phonetic version: WAN. Got it?


----------



## panini

Andrew.
The problem I have is they don't show enough of the food. You get a hint of what they are serving before TopoGigio starts going off:lol:


----------



## culinarymd

Panini,
Would you happen to know when the new season starts? I missed the last season. Thanks in advance!


----------



## panini

they were plugging it hard last week so I immagine its this week or next aftedr finality week.


----------



## headless chicken

Lets face it people, its all fake, all on script...the show is too dramatic and over the edge to be for real. Like when he blew off those blondies that went up to talk with him, anyone whose got some insight into customer service to make it as far as he has would not have said what he told those girls. But if this is all for real then a 3 head doctors won't be enough to fix this loonie :roll:


----------



## andrew563

Panini,
I know they don't show enough of the food, and the Ramsey is a total a**, its mindless entertainment for me. Of course, I like old reruns of "Leave it to Beaver" also, so my tv palate is kind of strange.


----------



## free rider

If you want to be called Juan, you should spell it correctly. Spanish, unlike English, is spelled phonetically (and according to the Spanish alphabet). That means that writing your name Jaun produces the name "Hah-oon" in Spanish and "Jon" in English. 

Btw, I am fluent in more languages than just English and Spanish, so please refrain from offensive language in other languages as well. So far, you have proven yourself to be very "gutter", what with your language and your girlfriend with rats in her bed. My advice to you is to clean up if you ever want out of the gutter.


----------



## free rider

That's my problem with the show... not enough of the food and no focus on the challenge, just drama. That's why I preferred the PBS "Cooking Under Fire", which ran concurrently. I hope they do that one again.


----------



## panini

I think the show starts June 12? not sure, but with all this hoopla I'm going to have to watch so I can post to support my first post.
Lets rewmember, we are in the late night forum so we should not personalize comments unless about Gordi:talk: 
Now that the cable is installed in the kitchen for football,I'm going to tape hells kitchen, play it back, translating and show so the crew can see just how nice they have it. 
My pastry Chef Juan recalled a time 18 yurs ago when he first started with me, he put salt in a filling intead of sugar and I forced him to eat a large portion of the product.
I don't recall!!!! could I have been like that??????


----------



## someday

Lol I actually liked this show. I'm more of a fan of Ramsey on his BBC shows, but I don't think he's as bad as he comes off. I mean, if you can't stand the heat, right?

I do think he is an amazing chef, and I do think that you may have to be that maniacal sometimes to maintain your standards. And I also think he plays it up for the cameras a bit.

I'm looking forward to it. 

And hey, the best thing that show did was make the kitchen/restaurant work look, at the least, like hard work. So if a few more people have a newfound respect for what goes on in the BoH, I'm all for it. 

And yeah, he's a bastard. But a lot of people less talented than him are bastards (and yes, I know that a lot of people as talented or moreso are NOT bastards, but still).


----------



## diane

Think about it good people. He is/was a footballer, a game built on confrontation, aggression. And such like. I have a friend who worked for him, enjoyed his kitchen, and his manner, well indeed. And certainly his cooking. I would love to see him put on on an All Black jersey, and see how he gets on with our fellows.

Just as a side note, NZ footy and American footy is sort of the same, except we can't afford all the helmets and general clobber. But they do the same sort of stuff. Soccer (sp) is generally considered a girls game here. :crazy:


----------



## culinarymd

*It's time!!!* ****'s Kitchen is on tonight @ 8.00 PM Pacific time. It'll be my first time watching it, so I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## jolly roger

Is H*ll's Kitchen on tonight, Monday? What channel and can I catch it after midnight? I have to close tonight and I won't get home until about 11:00 pm. Anybody know?


----------



## chrose

Enough already Jaun. Fine you don't like what is being said, then just end it, rise above it. You keep coming back with these sarcastic comments which will keep this going back and forth. You say you're a valuable man in the kitchen, so talk about that. Let's go back to your first few posts where you talked about food, and end this right here. We can all get along believe it or not.


----------



## cakerookie

Amen Ch! You beat me to the draw I was getting ready to say the samething. Juan if you don't like what Freerider is posting hit the ignore button in your control panel. Guys theres no need for that here let it go.

Best Rgds Cakerookie...aka Rook

BTW, does not matter who started it just get back to the original post guys..


----------



## panini

Tuned out. A true waste of time. Another interesting Chef show. Makies me wanna puke.Sorry


----------



## chrose

Yes I watched it makes me think though that perhaps Ramsey isn't the one that's so bad. Look at the morons that they pick to be in the kitchen! Makes you wonder what the point is. I worked in a lot of kitchens before I went to school, during school I worked in a lot of kitchens with Chef Ramseys and non Chef Ramseys. After school I did the same. Even with all my experiences it was very difficult to not have years of 3 star experience under my belt to feel confident enough to be able to handle a kitchen like this, and they're tossing stockbrokers and "salad chefs" out there. Pan is right in that it seems like they're trying to say that any monkey under the tutelage of a ball buster in just a few short weeks can also own and run a 3 star restaurant. Does kind of make a mockery of our training and hard work doesn't it. But then again, it is TV and the masses are asses, so I guess in the end we do it for the love and those that can and do appreciate it.
Still I wonder if anyone of us had to run a service with these numbnuts if we wouldn't turn into a Ramsey ourself?! :crazy:


----------



## biggrizzly

I think that you may have answered your own question with your question. 

It is obvious that the Fox powers that be, hand selected only people that were fringe food service workers. People that they knew would ignite Ramsey with their cooking skill short comings. Another noticable thread that runs through all of the contestants is their irreverent attitudes of cockiness that they all seem to have. Making statements to the effect that if "Ramsey gives me any crap, I'll return it back to Him." I respect Ramsey for his talent. His people skills are a little lacking, but then again that is why we watch.

Just one other thing, I found it eerie that I have in the past worked as a Prison cook, a caterer, a deli manager, and I am presently building a personal chef business.


----------



## andrew563

Its premiere was tonight at 8 pm on fox. I was at work also so I missed out. One of my cooks called me to brag that he was going to watch it. Hmmmm, maybe I will try a couple of Ramseys techniques on him when he comes in tomorrow.


----------



## culinarymd

Well all, I finally saw the show last night. This is my third try to post this! The site keeps on kicking me out. How do they pick the final twelve? Anyone curious besides me? I know there is more talent out there. Do they pick the worst of the worst? My fiance could out cook all of them, even Ramsey, hands down. She is like a four star chef. The funny thing is that she has no culinary training. She can season a dish without measuring anything. It always comes out perfect. She can create an appetizer, main course and dessert in 30 minutes or less. I wish all of your could come over for dinner. You'd be amazed. Oops, don't mean to brag. Anyway, I KNOW Chrose, Pan, Rook, all of you would NEVER let a kitchen be shut down two nights in a row. Ramsey needs to get into the thick of things and help out. Rook knows that in the Army you *lead by example*. You accomplish the mission no matter what. Also, a leader knows his team. Ramsey was looking at their profiles when the show started. He chose them. Maybe he was looking for the worst of the worst eh? What do you say Rook, send him to leadership school? At least Ramsey entered the kitchen to give first aid to Heather. Heather was a real trooper. Still trying to run her stations even though she was getting treated for her burnt hand. Is it just me or would you have given the women's team some lamb stock to help them out? I know I would have. The bottom line is the customer. Anything to get the food out to them. I mean the customer is the reason they are in the kitchen in the first place. Anyway, have a great day! I can't wait until next week.


----------



## diane

LOL Dale A. you are really a treasure. Such unbridled enthusiam just splotching on the screen. I sure would love to tuck my knees under your table. Hoping the kitchen is in the same room as the dining table.


----------



## jock

In a fit of masochistic curiosity I watched the show on Monday. I barely made it to the first commercial break before I had to switch it off. It is so incredibly bad it's beyond words.

Jock


----------



## culinarymd

Diane,
Thank you for your kind words. As a matter of fact, the kitchen and dining room are one in the same.


----------



## jolly roger

So...I'm guessing I didn't miss much. Probably for the better. Just more fuel for the fire. I think the guys that do that MTV show, "Barbershop", need to do a cook's show where it's ull uncut and a camera sits in the kitchen, and out back where everyone goes to smoke and gripe. And than after the place closes, the camera follows the cooks to the bars. May not be riviting TV, but at least it would be real.


----------



## jaundiego

Chrose, 

Right on, man. I saw this post and it looked like a throw down. I aint tryin' to throw nobody's baby in the fire. Just seems like there is fine line between disagreeing and having an opinion...peppered with a little hot sauce. You guys are so crazy.

-Jaun


----------



## chrose

Jaun, Nice to have you back!:beer:


----------



## culinarymd

Ok all,
Looks like the guys are getting their butts kicked by the women eh? I think women are better cooks anyway. There seems to be more passion when they cook. The women on the red team also are working as a team. Just like it should be. The guys are out for themselves playing the blame game. The guy that got eliminated this time, Jacaimo, deserved it. First of all he lied to the chef. You should never, ever lie to the chef. He knows without a doubt if you're being up front and truthful. Then he didn't turn on the oven. How could this guy be a pizza maker and not know how to turn on an oven? Then the other guy, the one that burned his hand, simply wimped out and gave up. If the burn is bad get medical attention. If it's not, Suck It Up and Drive On. Rook knows what I mean. It seems as though no real passion exists in both those teams. Again, how do they choose these people. The producers should come here to Chef Talk and choose some people. Here is where the passion is. I don't know how many of you would agree to go though. I would. Just to try and give us a good name. I'm not as good as all of you though. But, I have the passion. I am also wondering where chef Ramsey's sous chefs are when the restaurant is open. They should be in there helping out along with chef Ramsey. Good leaders are always in the mix. Anyone seen the movie Alexander? Well, in the movie he is always first in the fight. I wish chef Ramsey would read some of these posts. He would "maybe" learn something. If I were in charge, after closing the kitchen, I would sit all of them down and tell them where they went wrong. Then I would teach them how to fix their mistakes. That's how you get the service better the next time. Well, next Monday looks more intense. Take care all.


----------



## chrose

Well it's TV, whatta ya gonna do? The fact is that these morons are making Ramsey look he has a good reason to act the way he does. I am starting to think that this show might make people think that it's the cooks that are the idiots and without people like Ramsey in the kitchen then the restaurant industry is doomed! This we all know is not true, but "reality" TV when it only depicts edited reality is the real bane here 
What we really need is a documentary showing how a real kitchen operates under extreme stress and how professional we actually are. It doesn't have to be a series, because lord knows the public wont be interested unless there's asinine drama. Hey Food TV Exec's. why not try running a real show and give us 3 hours to show the public what the **** we've "really" been doing all these years!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I think I'll have a drink and take my pill now..:beer:


----------



## culinarymd

Chrose,
You are SOOOOO right! If only these TV executives would make a real show to showcase the real pressure of life in the kitchen. There is a lot more pressure in a civilian kitchen than an Army kitchen. I was quite overwhelmed when I worked in a nursing home. I thought that I was it. I found out quickly that I sucked. Since then I've acquired excellant knife skills and speeeed. You would absolutely kick butt in an Army kitchen. Everything is so regimented that it seems easier. Plus, if you tell someone when you want it done, it's done. Anyway, don't you find it strange that those sous chefs don't have Ramsey's back? I know that my first cook (sous chef) had mine. The things that make you go hmmmmmm.


----------



## muskyhopeful

Monday's episodes were the first my wife and I had seen. I enjoyed when tough talking Tom almost started to cry. I'd like to see the prison cook beat him up.

I find it humorous, but it seems too contrived to be compelling. The two women customers that left the restaurant seemed like really bad actresses. I love it when Ramsey screams out "You're a donkey". It's so stupid, it's hilarious. Since watching, we keep calling each other donkeys, and then burst out laughing.

I'll admit that we'll keeping watching so Fox should be happy.

Kevin

I like muskies.


----------



## culinarymd

Hey all,
This is the link for ****'s Kitchen forum. I posted my first comments there under culinarymd....
http://forums.prospero.com/n/main.as...uest=y&lgnJR=1


----------



## jolly roger

Chrose...I couldn't agree more! I have two apprntices that are young and complete A-holes because they have Anthony Bourdain's books and thay watch wayyyyyyyy too much Food-TV. I think we need a REAL, real-tv show that doesn't make us look like a bunch of surly idiots. It should be an un-sensored, live cam that roves through kitchens across the states. Ever seen "Barber Shop" on MTV? Just like that except with professional kitchens. Any big shot TV executives trolling this site???


----------



## free rider

There was a PBS hot dog show that went to hot dog outfits across the country. I vaguely remember barbeque being a part of that too.


----------



## mudbug

While there may not be many documentaries on the topic, I've seen respectable shows that include this type of content. But you know how business it. The bottom line is profit and certain types of shows attract more of the average population. If you want to do someting about it, pitch your idea to a network and see what they say...


----------



## free rider

Here's something that's halfway there... Taste of Louisiana series, kitchens of bed and breakfasts. Is a bit more of the cooking show deal, but they go to the restaurant kitchens and explore.

http://www.pbs.org/tasteofla/bb_episodes.html


----------



## chrose

Networks don't take pitches from actual viewers (we don't understand the business  But I'm one step ahead on this one, I have started a ball rolling though I seriously doubt it will come to anything. But hey, "hope springs eternal"!


----------



## mudbug

Usually, but there have been exceptions in the past. And it's no reason not to try....


----------



## free rider

My bet is that PBS would listen to you, especially if you go to your local university's station to make the pitch.


----------



## chrose

*************************


----------



## jolly roger

Freerider... I'm guessing that if you are a PBS veiwer, you are likely unfamilar with certain terminology closely associated with restaurant life. I'm also going out on a limb here, and guessing you are not in the industry. Please correct me if I am mistaken. Not sure what your "twenty" is, trucker. Come back...


----------



## free rider

Nope, I'm not in the industry, but before going to college, I worked in a fancy restaurant's kitchen assisting a really kind old chef and his sidekick. Most of the terminology I remember from the kitchen is of the 4-letter variety, however, even with the old chef's interminable patience.


----------



## diane

The Old Chef sounds like an enchanting charactor.


----------



## free rider

He was a character. His sidekick was so amusing too. They would be perfect for a book. Of course, at the time I had no idea how patient that old chef actually was and also had no idea what he had been through in his life and what a feat it was for him to get to his position.


----------



## oldschool1982

"Deli Chef" kinda like my camera has a wizard. Phht. Years ago I gave up on considering myself a chef. So I let my certification lapse and decided to hide in the FOH. If I remember correctly this took place when I saw a piece on the local news in Atlanta about the "Chefs" at a WaffleHouse. Then I had a change of heart after reading some things and a visit to Baton Rouge to open a restaurant. I ran across some things and remember parts of a statement by Paul Prudhomme about what it takes to be a Chef. "Passion for food and the craft" is what comes to mind. Actually I'm glad I rediscovered my passion since this is no longer the case yet I'm still very discrete about shouting it from the roof top. 

Not to take anything away from someone that works at a Wafflehouse since I've been there often and at all times of the day. You have to admit it's pure art to watch. I often wished I could lure the lead cook away but could never seem to match or compete with the money they made. Then again eggs are a far cry from some of the dishes produced in my kitchens or some of the kitchens I worked in. 

My point is that we are too quick to throw around the title of Chef and we have the media to thank for that and believe me the media is the sharpest of "double-edged swords". Being called a Chef is something that is and always was meant to be earned. Just as with a Doctor, you don't call the Chef of a kitchen by his first name. Most folks want to be called a Chef but don't have the slightest clue of what it means to BE a Chef. Don't forget the words that came on that piece of paper you recieved when you finished classroom studies. You know about the Creed! 

They are real, have meaning and are not open to "interpretation". Unfortunately for us this doesn't translate into ratings. 

Now for the "clowns" they audition to be on the show. These folks are being handed a "never in the average lifetime" opportunity and they are not even of average caliber or at the least they haven't shown it yet. So you have a PR firm, publicist , good talent agent, just plain luck or (on the truly rare occasion) are truly just that talented. If your the later what the heck are you doing on the show in the first place? I watched the show last night and none of them belong there. Not now and I don't even believe 10-20 more years experience will do them any good. You can't teach Character.

About the show last night...First off, who in their right mind as a restauranteur is going to allow 100 screaming munchkins into the dining room to wreek the havock and disorder that they did. No where but in a "reality" show. The parents of those kids should be slapped themselves for raising them that way. But that's another subject entirely. I could see the look on Chef Ramsay's face. It was that this is really ridiculous and I'm going to have to laugh now. There the Sous Chef throwing the cake on the floor the petty bickering, running for ice and earlier things got about as real as I've seen so far. The backstabbing. This form or worse has been going on since I don't know when and unfortunately for me I have fallen victim all too often as the Exec. More personally the Big Tree Inn will never be the same again because of a former Sous Chef/Exec Chef wannabe. 

Now for Chef Ramsay. Character? Yes! Talented? Yes! Foul-Mouthed and Tempermental? Yes. Is he any different from anyone I worked for in my youth? Yes! Since he has an audience of 10 million +-. Is his behavior acceptable by standards? No...yet sometimes necessary. But there is a fine-line that has been crossed so frequently that it's been blurred into obscurity. Is the show entertaining? Yes! Am I embarassed or insulted? No. Although I was more insulted by the show on NBC than anything else. Is Chef Ramsay a good role model for future Culinarians? No and Yes.!?!? Attitude may be Media created to a degree but sends the wrong message. His standards are impecible, drive is noteworthy, pace and intensity are off the scales and execution is outstanding. Heck Three Stars? I could only drean although that was once a goal of mine. 

We've all had or are going to have our moments. Personally I've had more than I would ever care to admit. But it's what you take away from those moments is how you correct things. Unfortuantely as long as we are a media based society things will only to continue to get worse. 

Well look at that I managed to ramble on forquite a while. I guess I'll step off my soap box now and join the peanut gallery once again.


----------



## jolly roger

Sorry for you, mate.


----------



## free rider

Hmm, Jolly Roger ... perhaps we should clarify that I am female. That sounded a bit like you're addressing a male. 


Oldschool, I think you're right about the title of chef being bandies about too freely. Political correctness without considering the consequence?


----------



## phatch

Why would people want to go eat food cooked by these idiots?

Phil


----------



## chrose

What I really want to see now is what happens at the end. I assume there has to be a winner. If so even the most "talented", scratch that...even the most competent of the bunch is in no way capable of running a 6 top fine dining restaurant, or even running a fast food joint. That being the case supposedly the "winner" gets I want to see what the fine print says like maybe if the winner is a buffoon all bets are off?


----------



## jolly roger

Alright then! Female it is!...Sorry for you, then, lass. Are you at least a pretty site to behold? What is your contribution to society?


----------



## free rider

Much better. My contribution to society is significant, in many forms of measurement. You?


----------



## jolly roger

I haven't had a lonely night in some time. I hope my good looks and charm follow me into my old age. I am but a strapping thirty something captain of a crew of surly young turks as of yet. Aside from that, I haven't met a single soul that can duplicate my work. I have an entire city in love with my pizza. Touche, my maiden...


----------



## free rider

Ah, pizza. I avoided pizza for many years. I remember a group from work went for pizza and I wouldn't go. They all had to get hepatitis shots the next day. uuuups.

I might go for pizza for lunch, a rare treat pizza is for me. Got to be good pizza to go to the bother.

Large city or small?


----------



## culinarymd

OldSchool,
I totally agree with your statements. I can't wait until tomorrow. Last week the broadcast didn't air because of some movie. Bah! Tomorrow night at 2100 hrs PST.


----------



## panini

no brainer for me, antiques roadshow, don't even tape gordies he-l hole anymore.
Dale, keep me updated:lol: I guess I'm still curious.


----------



## aprilb

I ate at Red Rock and it was singularly one of the WORST dining experiences I've had in my rather lengthy life. 

Maybe they did hire the "Buffoon".

April



What I really want to see now is what happens at the end. I assume there has to be a winner. If so even the most "talented", scratch that...even the most competent of the bunch is in no way capable of running a 6 top fine dining restaurant, or even running a fast food joint. That being the case supposedly the "winner" gets 
Quote:
Executive Chef of a luxurious fine-dining restaurant at the brand-new Red Rock Casino Resort and Spa in Las Vegas. In addition, the winner will be eligible to receive a financial interest in the restaurant and assist its design.


----------



## panini

I'm confused! Why would they hire an Italian goalie to cook?
The last guy that won had his choice of running a restaurant or a wonderful apprenticeship under Ramsey. He took the apprenticeship. Poor kid was set up


----------



## chrose

C'mon you can't leave us hanging like that April. At least tell us a little about what was so bad!


----------



## biggrizzly

Nice catch Panini!!! Most of the Americans on this thread just let your shot go right over their heads.....GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOAAAAALLLL!
Congratulations Italy on your World Cup Championship!!!


----------



## cliveb

I've just read through this thread. 
I think you all miss the point. It's called " RATINGS":suprise: :suprise: 
Gordon Ramsay may, or may not, be a great chef; what is absolutely undeniable is that he has set himself extremely high standards and sticks by them. Are they right or wrong? I don't know. 
He wants his employees to be 100% perfect, 100% of the time; anyone who fails to come up to that standard is considered an earthworm. So that's the way he works; there are a lot of Corporate Executives out there who treat their employees FAR worse. 
But RATINGS wins the day. Everyone loves him or hates him and watches the show, either to marvel at him, or scream at him or ***** at him or adore him.

But they ALL watch the show...:talk:


----------



## panini

BigG
what a cup!


----------



## oldschool1982

Watching the show as Itype this ROTFLMAO :roll: :lol:  "Pallettes like a cows back side". At this point I'd pick the ball over the Italian goalie.

Seriously tho. Whether you consider the taste test corny or not it really had proven a point for me(BTW that should have been done after the first aborted service since it was clear they could tell the difference between McDonalds and the Hamburger Hamlet). Chef Ramsay seems to have a lot to offer these folks if they'd just reach around, grab a hand full of hair and pull. But then again it takes years to develope many and he doesn't have years. Yet you can see the toll taken on him since he's dealing with a group that had no business even swinging a mop in a couple thousand kitchens out there in the first place. BTW if that young lady ever pulled with me what she did tonight by getting in the way of my pans (what kinda trumped up ego crap is that?), covering up the meat with sauce crap (still laughing about that one) or the back talking "thank you very much" Miss attitude (the hair is there and obviously doesn't belong so it doesn't matter where the heck it came from just remake the food!).... Get the "heck" outa my kitchen. Arrgghh!  

These folks sem to act the same way most do. "oh it's not me, don't blame me for it, it's not my fault, It's his/her fault I'm perfect". They also seem to do nothing but say "I won't let you down Chef, just gimme another chance". News flash! It's not the Chef they're letting down.... It's themselves. Be an adult and own up to things. Take responsibility for your actions and fully realize that "the guest doesn't give a "RA"(and shouldn't have to) about the hair, the lack of food or any one of a million mistakes that happen, what is going on behind the line or how bad of a day anyone of the restaurants employees are having! And especially at that price point and style of service. Let's put the "Professional" back in the kitchen! They are there for one thing and one thing only. To have a good time period! But what the heck do I know I'm just an "arm-chair Chef" these days. :crazy:

Okay rant over had to sell soap box to put gas in car :suprise:


----------



## gonefishin

I just think this show would be a heck of a lot better if they had at least two people on there who could cook. Could you imagine how interesting it would be if they gave him some students who could actually cook:crazy: 


g'day all,
dan


----------



## pastachef

I saw it last night and it seems to me that he wasn't as obnoxious and insulting as he usually is. He kind of reminds me of my boss, behavior-wise. She doesn't cook and likes to throw all 4'8" of herself around the kitchen over ridiculous things in an attempt to look big. This ankle biter couldn't hold a candle to what I do. So pretty, so MEAN! I don't understand what some people get from degrading others.


----------



## free rider

I enjoyed last night's episode, what I saw of it anyway. I liked the taste test. I remember playing a similar game when I was a kid. Someone would set up boxes with smells and we had to guess the smell. Sometimes we'd do tasting too. 

I also liked the creative part when they had to make up a meal from local ingredients.


----------



## chrose

The show has ceased to be any sort of actual exercise for a talented hopeful to win a shot at running a restaurant (like it ever really was  ) and has turned into a real life Jerry Spinger episode. It actually disgusts me, but it's like a train wreck, you just can't seem to turn away. I guess the only real pleasure left is to get a kick out of watching morons make idiots of themselves on national tv. The reality show I want to see now is a camera following the losers around and seeing what kind of jobs they can scrounge up!


----------



## free rider

Wouldn't a visit to the Red Rock Resort (or whatever it's called) reveal that?  

I wish they'd bring that PBS version, Cooking Under Fire, back. I also like the challenges where they have to use all of a specific set of ingredients and they each come up with totally different items. All the flack and finger-lifting that go along with HK is just a bore.


----------



## canuckalert

The show is on Fox. No worries there.


----------



## chef robert

This episode of HK I saw was infuriating. Just hearing him talk like that to his employees was making my blood boil. This lady dumped the food that was waiting all over the counter, which was totally appropriate.

If I had an employer like him, I would have to sue him for something. You can't treat your employees like that. You couldn't go 30 seconds without hearing a "bleep".


----------



## chrose

Remember that:
This is Fox "reality" tv so it's highly unlikely that sort of thing would happen in a real restaurant.
Ramsey's behavior right or wrong is not all that uncommon. If you have a restaurant that is a success then the Chef can usually get away with pretty much anything short of murder. And if he's really, really successful...maybe even that !


----------



## chef robert

Still, I get anough of that at home and that could cause some sort of break down in me. I think I would throw a pot of bioling water on him and say, "oops!" or just throw a live lobster on him.


----------



## bigpchef

you know I really dont mind that he is as harsh as he is. If one person on that show could cook at all, maybe he wouldnt be yelling constantly. I mean talk about moronssssssssssssssssssssssss. Can I get a medium steak...sure chef here it is bloodly as ****. Oh thats not good go fix it. ok chef here it is again, burnt to a crisp.


----------



## someday

I always thought he was playing the "drill seargent" role and being really harsh in the beginning to tear them all down, then rebuild them as people who can actually work the line....sort of. At least better than they did at the beginning. 

I don't think he's really that bad in real life (and yes I have seen his BBC shows)...

And hey, he's the boss. Things like that, like it or not, have proven time and again to be effective motivational techniques...i.e. always seeking approval and never getting it, etc.

In his restaurants, they are at such a high level and such a restaurant that for most people who go and eat there, it will be the one and only time they ever go (special occasion places), so for everyone who eats there he has to try and strive for the best meal that these people have ever eaten. And if you aren't up the arses of your staffs on a constant basis, then you threaten to lose that standard. 

Of course, ****'s Kitchen is a reality kitchen like Survivor is like really being stranded on a desert island. But it's TV, so who cares.


----------



## chrose

I would like to see a menu from one of his "high level" restaurants. Because frankly (and I know it's just a tv show) but a flat, albeit creamy Risotto, lobster spaghetti , beef wellington?!? The dishes that I have seen seem really mundane and old. I am hoping that he has made his name on something better than this.


----------



## free rider

Found this on his web site, menu selection from Restaurant Gordon Ramsay:

Starters 
Morel papardelle with braised baby gem lettuce, parmesan shavings and julienne of spring truffle 
Ballottine of foie gras with Bayonne ham, prune, quince, and calvados purée 
Blue fin tuna and roasted cep tartar with Oscietra caviar, cep vinaigrette and herb foccacia (Supplement £6.00) 
Main courses 
Fillet of organic Scottish salmon with braised lentils, black olives, sautéed cos lettuce and fennel velouté 
Roasted rump of Cornish lamb with a coriander and pine nut crust, potato fondant and lamb jus 
Roast label Anglaise chicken breast with nut butter creamed potatoes, baby spinach and a Périgord truffle sauce The sample tasting menu list, continued 
Desserts 
Lime parfait with melon sorbet, honeycomb and chocolate sauce 
Marinated pineapple ravioli with mango and raspberries 
Chocolate and Amaretti biscuit soufflé with cinnamon ice cream 
Three courses for £40.00


----------



## chrose

I didn't bother looking. I figured with all the hype there had to be more than what you see being featured on the show (which menu wise hasn't changed from last season)
But I am glad to see that, thanks for the post. It sounds like a very nice menu actually. I like the way it reads, sounds very modern with a foot in the classics without going overboard for the sake of going overboard.

Now I can see whay he serves what he does on the show Who in their right mind would trust these mega morons with those dishes!:crazy:


----------



## free rider

I was pleasantly surprised by his very simple web site. The only hype was a cute pic with him and his adorable daughter on the home page. Everything else is simple description of the restaurant, menu, prices and a pic of the restaurant.


----------



## free rider

Oh, and I agree on the simple menu for the simpletons. They have been taught a rote skill of the recipes. Their "challenges" have reflected that they only know how to cook that particular rote menu, perhaps with a little tweak as to presentation, but not much more.


----------



## culinarymd

It's down to the last two eh? Finally! If you go to the HK website you can see that the show is extremely popular by browsing the forum. Well, we'll see next week who wins. 
Later,


----------



## m brown

No one has a comment about the big finish?

:bounce:


----------



## muskyhopeful

Seems like she was the best of that motley group. Portions of the last night seemed so staged; the conversations with decorators, the press conference, the scenes with the Casino manager. All of those scenes seemed scripted, and poorly scripted at that.

As for the winner, what does she really get? I doubt she gets that restaurant, and she hardly seems qualified to be the executive chef. 

I like the show best when there were more contestants and he would scream that they were donkeys. Donkeys. Hilarious.

Kevin

I like muskies, in one week I go to Canada after the big ones.


----------

